# Angtropin HGH ?



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone tried this "brand" of HGH ?


----------



## Jshgh (Dec 9, 2015)

Bmw-Freak said:


> Anyone tried this "brand" of HGH ?


 I am using it last 3 weeks 4iu/day

Results are great ,since I've changed from my old hgh I have problems with stiffness in my wrists and fingers.

On my old hgh it was happening just once or twice a week. On angtropin I have it every day early morning like 4 a.m.

After first 4days I have to lower dose to 2iu and then slowly bump it to 4iu.

After new year i am going to do igf blood tests .

This angtropin have very good rewiews in USA,but be carefull because fakes has emerged .

Original have yellow tops and counterfeit code to check on website.


----------



## bullets (Oct 31, 2014)

started using this product 3months ago at 5 iu aday all the sides are their but not stripping fat ?? is their any test results available on angtropin ?? got yellow tops with codes etc


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Jshgh said:


> I am using it last 3 weeks 4iu/day
> 
> Results are great ,since I've changed from my old hgh I have problems with stiffness in my wrists and fingers.
> 
> ...


 Never understood why people think stiff hands is a sign of good hgh. It's a side effect. Nothing more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Never understood why people think stiff hands is a sign of good hgh. It's a side effect. Nothing more


 Oh so true it really is frustrating when guys use a side effect that is a sign you are taking to much as a sign it is real, i don't get stiff hands on any GH yet i use pharma GH


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Oh so true it really is frustrating when guys use a side effect that is a sign you are taking to much as a sign it is real, i don't get stiff hands on any GH yet i use pharma GH


 Might want to check your source.....clearly not real! Haha

It does baffle me.....if you don't cough after ever tren shot is your tren fake??? Ha


----------



## bullets (Oct 31, 2014)

found some really interesting information on this product on eroids , comes up as a very good product also im really starting to rip up and burn fat been running 5 iu for last 12 weeks and really seeing effects I suppose I just had to be patient and I hear what your saying about sides not meaning jack but god im feeling all the sides I used to feel from pre mixed pharma , happy days think I will stock up asap lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bullets said:


> started using this product 3months ago at 5 iu aday all the sides are their but not stripping fat ?? is their any test results available on angtropin ?? got yellow tops with codes etc





bullets said:


> found some really interesting information on this product on eroids , comes up as a very good product also im really starting to rip up and burn fat been running 5 iu for last 12 weeks and really seeing effects I suppose I just had to be patient and I hear what your saying about sides not meaning jack but god im feeling all the sides I used to feel from pre mixed pharma , happy days think I will stock up asap lol


 so on Wednesday you thought it was crap because it wasn't stripping fat but two days later its a very good product and you are ripping up and burning fat, thats one hell of a difference in 2 days.....

its a cheap Chinese generic no better or worse than any other Chinese relabelled generic GH product.....


----------



## bullets (Oct 31, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> so on Wednesday you thought it was crap because it wasn't stripping fat but two days later its a very good product and you are ripping up and burning fat, thats one hell of a difference in 2 days.....
> 
> its a cheap Chinese generic no better or worse than any other Chinese relabelled generic GH product.....


 lol yeah it does look like ive changed my mind but I never said it was crap I was concerned it wasn't stripping fat like previous gh ive used but all other sides was their but with the fat stripping I put it down to diet and lack of any cardio , I am now seeing a slow difference in fat loss but im not getting any younger now over 40 and I think it slows down and gets harder to lose fat as you get older ! so are you saying all the test results I see are not real ?? as you probley gathered im a bit behind in gh knowledge steaks and that's why its all confusing to me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the reason your fat loss slows as you age is don to not releasing your own GH (hence why peptides are good for guys our age, i am 45) the test results maybe accurate what i am saying it is chinese relabelled generic GH personally i would not trust it


----------



## bullets (Oct 31, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> well the reason your fat loss slows as you age is don to not releasing your own GH (hence why peptides are good for guys our age, i am 45) the test results maybe accurate what i am saying it is chinese relabelled generic GH personally i would not trust it


 yeah it has got harder to shift that belly fat other than that im still quite lean , just think I need to step it up more now to see results . wen I first started using gh 5 years ago it was fu**king magic I ripped up pretty easily but not the same in the last year or so , ive been researching other peps to run along side gh , is their 1 or 2 u swear by to add to help cut fat ??


----------



## Scott1972 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've used angtropin for 3 months so far, and i must say it is the strongest hgh i've met in the past 2 years, i started with 4iu/day, 5 days on 2 days off, then after 1 month i moved up to 6iu/day, split to 2 shots, now i've lost 12lbs and my body looks tight and lean, the strength increased very fast and my skin looks much more youthful than normal. i always ordered from sino hgh, below is the picture of the angtropin yellow tops i ordered from them, it has 2 areas to check out the anti-fake codes, you need to make sure both of the 2 codes can be verified.

View attachment 133869


----------

